# Green Hunt Wilde handlebar tape



## Wingslover (Jun 21, 2018)

Aloha!

I'm refurbishing two lime green lightweights ('79 and '74) and have noticed that the handlebar tape I'm removing appears to be lighter and/or have more yellow than what I'm putting on: NOS Hunt-Wilde translucent green tape. Just wondering if they made a lighter version that I don't know about or does forty odd years take some of the blue out of the plastic?

ps: this does not concern the opaque green flavor of the aforementioned brand.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2018)

I've had and have several rolls of the Hunt Wilde Lime bar tape. There is at least two shades of the Lime. The first was to match the Flamboyant Lime (1963)  a lighter shade than the later mid 70's Lime. Here's my 64 Flamboyant Lime with the later somewhat darker Lime bar tape.


----------



## Wingslover (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks! So based on that can I expect the darker of these two to lose some blue over time and become like the lighter of the two?


----------



## Wingslover (Jul 14, 2018)

Here's each separately; the newer nos appears to be darker, but are the same color when held up to the light...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like that darker green is Campus Green or another green made for a different make, but it's not Lime.


----------



## Wingslover (Jul 14, 2018)

DRAT!! and thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2018)

I see only one roll of lime bar tape on ebay right now. Hunt Wilde made the tape for Schwinn and the Hunt Wilde branded bag Greens can vary in color since they made other colors that Schwinn did not use. If it's in a Schwinn branded bag then you're more than likely to get the correct color. Only green that's translucent for Schwinn was the Lime and the Campus. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...handlebar+tape&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## Wingslover (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah: luckily i'm not in a rush anymore. I just forced myself to switch to a different project: we're on the wrong side of summer.

Thanks for this: I'll probably pick it back up in the winter.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 14, 2018)

I might have a roll or two...I'll check tonight.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 1, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if any of you still have the flamboyant lime green handlebar tape. 

A buddy of mine gave me a 65 Schwinn Varsity frame and fork with the flamboyant lime green color. I'm building it up with the parts from my 81 Schwinn Deluxe Varsity.

If anyone can help, please let me know.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if any of you still have the flamboyant lime green handlebar tape.
> 
> A buddy of mine gave me a 65 Schwinn Varsity frame and fork with the flamboyant lime green color. I'm building it up with the parts from my 81 Schwinn Deluxe Varsity.
> 
> If anyone can help, please let me know.



I have a couple of different colors of NOS Hunt Wilde light green. $10 a roll, shipped - PM me if you are interested.

1st roll color









2nd roll color


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 1, 2019)

Let me compare it to my frame. I like the second roll the best.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2019)

@Uni-Bike Lou 
Lime tape seems to be a feast or famine situation on eBay. I only see this one roll for sale and it seems sellers are asking big money, even for the common colors. Here's the link and I'm 90% sure this is the later lime and not Campus Green.








						Schwinn Stingray Fastback Ramshorn Varsity Handlebar Tape Green NEW!!!   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn Stingray Fastback Ramshorn Varsity Handlebar Tape Green NEW!!!  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Maybe Speedobob will ship it for free or cut his price a little.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 1, 2019)

GTs58 it’s so hard to match the color from my phone. The price is to much for this project.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2019)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> GTs58 it’s so hard to match the color from my phone. The price is to much for this project.




I hear ya on the price. When I did the build on my Lime 64, posted above, I couldn't find any Lime tape for the longest time. I ended up buying a set of 1970's bars off a Varsity on eBay for 25 bucks and the bars were wrapped with that tape that's on my bike along with a stem and brake levers.


----------

